
UC teaching faculty members not to criticize race-based affirmative action - jseliger
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/06/16/uc-teaching-faculty-members-not-to-criticize-race-based-affirmative-action-call-america-melting-pot-and-more/
======
kelukelugames
1\. It's pretty normal for your boss to ask you not to criticize the company's
decisions.

2\. Microaggression is just a fancy of way saying rudeness and ignorance. It's
okay to be impolite, because everyone makes mistakes from time to time. But I
do wish we all had a little bit more awareness.

3\. >Well, I’m happy to say that I’m just going to keep on microaggressing

Sounds like the author is battling persecution. Life must be hard for him.

~~~
pc2g4d
But in many of those examples of "microaggression", the aggression is purely
in the mind of the recipient. Are we to be condemned for saying _anything_
that could possibly offend? I mean, "America is the land of
opportunity"\---seriously, that's aggressive? What if that's my genuine
conviction? Must I stop saying it because somebody for some reason takes
offense at it? How many things are there in the accepted dogma of liberalism
that can also cause offense? Yet nobody is receiving trainings about or having
their employment status implicitly conditioned on not saying those things?

I'm sure the university was well-meaning, but its approach to
"microaggression" seems to marginalize any who disagree with this novel and
(in my opinion) largely vacuous approach to morality.

~~~
kelukelugames
I don't agree with every example either. Bud I support the UC's goal to build
a more inclusive classroom.

Nitpicking is easy, which is exactly what the author is doing. He doesn't it
make it very far down PG's list of disagreement.

[http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

